# Ohio University 2017



## screenqueen (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi, I'm a student in the MFA program at Ohio University, and because these forums helped me a lot when I was applying, I figured I'd start a thread for anyone looking for info on OU's program for the upcoming application cycle. 

I'm not an official representative, but any questions you might have about the MFA Film program or Athens, please feel free to ask!


----------



## Chris W (Sep 21, 2016)

screenqueen said:


> Hi, I'm a student in the MFA program at Ohio University, and because these forums helped me a lot when I was applying, I figured I'd start a thread for anyone looking for info on OU's program for the upcoming application cycle.
> 
> I'm not an official representative, but any questions you might have about the MFA Film program or Athens, please feel free to ask!


Welcome to the site! I'm sure people will appreciate your feedback on the school.

You can also post a review on the school's Film School review listing:

Ohio University Film (M.F.A.)


----------



## Tony (Oct 2, 2016)

Well, lucky me.

Thanks for doing this, screenqueen. I'm actually visiting Ohio University on Tuesday, October 4 to check out their MFA program.

I have some questions prepared for them and will be sitting in on a 'Filmmaking I' course, per my contact with the school.

Anything you'd like to tell me off the bat before I arrive? I imagine I will have more questions after my visit.

Cheers
- Tony


----------

